# LF: Longfin/Veil tail oscars



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for longfin or veil tail oscars. Red, tiger or albino.

Let me know where can I get them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump still looking


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This the body type of oscar that I'm looking for. Could be any color variant.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

that one look like flower horn .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> that one look like flower horn .


Its definitely an oscar 

I've never seen one with that color pattern (patternless) before. Looks almost like a tiger oscar that lost all the black patterns in the body. The black on the fins are very symmetric too...

I actually like the white one. I will get it someday for sure...


----------

